# Whiskey Stones



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone ever use them in stead of ice cubes? Just ordered some online.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, when I'm back home I use them. I bought some off of thinkgeek.com and love them. IMO they not quite as cold as ice cubes, but close, and most importantly they don't dillute your drink. I think you'll enjoy them man, congrats!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

haha those things are great. are they heavy when in your glass?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

To be honest, I haven't really noticed that much more weight, but my whiskey glasses are REALLY heavy. I suppose they would defenitely have to be considering the difference between ice and stone, but I never really thought about it. I guees I was too geeked out and excited with the novelt of it... lol


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I have seen them many times but never tried them. I like a nice scotch every now and again so let us know what you think!

Cheers!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

haha i just gets me since its literally having stones in your drink. i can imagine all the questions ill get if i had that at a friends party


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

got the stones in the freezer chillin. can't wait to try them out!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Waiting to see how you like them. Thinking of adding them to my Christmas list.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Which stones are you all using?


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

the only ones i could find are the thinkgeek ones. are there others that your referring too?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't use them but they look interesting so I wanted to give them a try, just trying to see which ones to grab.

I will check out the thinkgeek ones, thanks!


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I did try them out. Not too impressed. They didn't do a really good job of keeping my drink cold. I put 3 stones in a glass and poured enough scotch over them to just cover the stones. I let the glass sit for a few minutes but it didn't chill the scotch as much as ice does. Maybe I need to try more than 3 in a glass.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

miken1967 said:


> Well, I did try them out. Not too impressed. They didn't do a really good job of keeping my drink cold. I put 3 stones in a glass and poured enough scotch over them to just cover the stones. I let the glass sit for a few minutes but it didn't chill the scotch as much as ice does. Maybe I need to try more than 3 in a glass.


Thats kinda disappointing. Its a neat idea, but sometimes good old ice is the key.

Cheers!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr_Black said:


> Thats kinda disappointing. Its a neat idea, but sometimes good old ice is the key.
> 
> Cheers!


i know! but i just hate when it gets the watery taste. so i just end up drinking it without it in ice


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got some, forgot where I bought them, but they're granite (I think). They look pretty cool and come in a nice box with some shot glasses; however I do not find them very useful. I haven't used them in a couple of years and don't plan to. I just go light on the ice (2-3 small cubes) and actually like it when the water "opens" up the whisk(e)y. Another thing to look at is the Japanese ice ball maker. Absolutely the best way to ice you're drink. It's about baseball size and melts slow because of the mass. They use them at the marriott in Nagoya and it's pretty impressive. I would link them, but I can't do that yet


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> i know! but i just hate when it gets the watery taste. so i just end up drinking it without it in ice


You could always stick the bottle in the freezer....works with Vodka !


----------

